# IVF/ISCI



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Girls

I feel so stupid  for asking such a stupid question. What is the difference between ivf/isci? How do they decide what treatment you get? Is the waiting lists the same?

Jillyhen x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Jillyhen,

No question is stupid on here we all have to start somewhere.

The only difference between the 2 is after egg collection (EC)  

For ICSI they inject 1 sperm into each egg collceted (ICSI) or if they just put the eggs and sperm in a dish to sort themselves out (IVF), Ok not quite that simple but that is the only difference. I have had ICSI 3 times due to DH's low count.

ICSI tends to be used where the male partner has issues with count, motility etc.

There should be no difference in the waiting list.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi 

Thank you very much, i was just wondering. Is this decided when you first attend or start the treatment.

Jillyhen


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Jilly there is a difference in the waiting lists with RFC, I agree with Driver as in there should be no difference. I only found out there was a difference after our failed IVF on the NHS. We did 1st tx with Origin and they did ICSI = BFN then our NHS and private list goes in RFC came up at the same time.. so we naturally did NHS go and froze our place on private list. RFC did IVF as thats what they had decided to do ages before ( we really should have said something or insisted they do ICSI for NHS go) but you always think they know best. So beware they do decide at the beginning and even if you do private tx else where they don't review again. As a result we had only one embie (compared to better embie numbers with ICSI txs) and got a BFN again.. we then paid for private review with Prof. McClure to get reactivated on the private list.. this is when I discovered they have different lists. Prof McClure agreed that ICSI was needed for 3rd tx and although we were at the top of private list for IVF we were not at the top of the private list for ICSI.. although we were able to be transfered across it took 3 months to get back to the top. Sorry for the long explanation and hope this helps and makes sense


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Sparty

Thanks for the reply, think we will just stick to the ivf at the min and see what happens.

Jillyhen


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

There is no reason to do ICSI unless your DH has    issues, though I think I read somewhere there is the odd occassion when they do it due to the hardness of the outer shell of eggs in some ladies, but you wouldn't know about that until after your first go......

Good Luck


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey girls

Thanks for all the replies.  just waiting patiently.

Jillyhen x


----------

